# cyps in pots 2015



## monocotman (Mar 21, 2015)

hi,

a teaser for the start of the cyp season 2015. 
I love the way that formosanum develops. 
All those architectural pleated leaves with the promising bud nestled in the middle.
This plant has increased much more like a hybrid than a species. 
There were just four shoots three years ago when acquired, about 12 last year and now up to about 26 in year three, with over 20 buds.
Maybe the reason is that the plant stays in leaf much longer than other species, from now until early November. 
Macranthos must be just half that time.
Due to its running habit, most of the shoots are now round the edge of the pots,

Regards,

David


----------



## Wendy (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh cool! Looking forward to seeing the flowers. My own Ctp in pot is just over 4" now and unfurling leaves. So exciting to watch. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2015)

Hmmm, we will have to check the plants I put out in the garden, thanks.


----------



## Seb63 (Mar 22, 2015)

Impressive start !


----------



## JasonG (Mar 22, 2015)

Just to add to the cyp excitement. This is my reginae alba. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Mar 22, 2015)

is that flowering now?
if so it is amazingly early!
David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice reginae. 
Hmmmm, the pots that I put outside and double wrapped in tarp seem to have been opened by something (someone) . Hopefully they did not freeze to death in the last snow.


----------



## JasonG (Mar 23, 2015)

It is flowering now but inside. I have been playing with growing a handful of cyps "off cycle" by putting them in cold storage earlier in the year. Had some success with a Gisela and now trying it with a few others, the reginae above, an Ivory, and and Kentuckiense. We will see how it goes.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 23, 2015)

Jason,
good luck with the experiment. 
Please keep us posted on their progress,
David


----------



## Shiva (Mar 23, 2015)

So nice!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 27, 2015)

*new acquisitions from hengduan*

Hi,
Fourth attempt at posting, but it seems to be finally sorted.
These arrived from Holger's nursery in China via Germany.
On the left - a true calcicola.
On the right - two selected forms of tibeticum.
Nice plants with good roots and large buds.
Fingers crossed that they establish well. 
It is always a bit of a risk with these as they have to travel so far,
however the parents of the tibeticums are stunning so maybe the
progeny will be too,
David


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 28, 2015)

Good luck, they are in good hands for sure!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 30, 2015)

They look good David. I've seen Holger and Wenqing's nursery in person and can say that their plants come from only the best stock and are 100% lab produced. Your formosanum is impressive, beating my in ground clump (17 stems this year).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 31, 2015)

*formosanum*

Now half way out.
A total of eighteen flower this year,
David


----------



## PotomacV (Mar 31, 2015)

:clap:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 31, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Now half way out.
> A total of eighteen flower this year,
> David



You're gonna need a bigger pot...
Wunderbar!


----------



## naoki (Mar 31, 2015)

Wonderful! I'm looking forward to seeing all of your wonderful Cyp photos for coming weeks!


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2015)

wow!!!!


----------



## JPMC (Apr 2, 2015)

I was thinking of trying this species, but if it grows this large I'll just keep on admiring yours. Amazing plant!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2015)

I love it. Will try it as well!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 2, 2015)

JPMC - don't be put off by a cyp species being too vigorous!
It is an outlier species in many ways. Give it a try!
David


----------



## monocotman (Apr 5, 2015)

*formosanum*

Hi,

a week on and nearly fully out.
It will probably need repotting into a larger pot at the end of the season,

David


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2015)

I should probably be uncovering the ones in the pots outside soon.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow


----------



## monocotman (Apr 24, 2015)

*nearly there*

Hi,
first to flower this year after formosanum is a white lipped fasciolatum.
There are nine buds this year and finally the plant is growing well after nearly dying when repotted a few years ago.
Next is a group shot of the largest hybrids. 
We have had a cool spring with only a couple of days near 20 degrees.
This has allowed most of the plants to develop well apart from the pale leaved Michael in the foreground. It does this every year and the leaves only colour up properly after the flowers have died.
I've tried taking photos with the iPad and they have come out rather over exposed,
David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2015)

David, those are not Cyps, they are some kind of mutant plants from planet Xenon. Amazement from Japan.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Cyps over winter*

Tom
Thanks. The largest cyp isn't even in the photo. Pixi is just starting up and so far there are just over 70 shoots. This winter has been ok, colder than last years when some plants struggled probably because they did not vernalise. Because of this I have lost one of the alba ventricosums and the last of Holgers tibeticums. Segwai has also not appeared this year so I have lost some choice species. All the hybrids are fine!
David


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2015)

Amazing. Any chance they are just staying dormant for a season or rotted?


----------



## monocotman (Apr 25, 2015)

definitely rotted. I checked!
David


----------



## monocotman (Apr 25, 2015)

*another pic*

Just checked. 
The pale leaved hybrids are all from henryi crosses.
It doesn't seem to affect their overall growth.
David


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2015)

Great clumps!


----------



## monocotman (May 3, 2015)

*Crappy video*

Hi
I uploaded a poor video onto YouTube of the current state of growth of the plants yesterday using the video on a new iPad. Tomorrow I will do better by turning the iPad 90 degrees so I see a landscape rather than portrait view.
I may even add a commentary.
The video is called cypripediums in pots two.
You need to search for it as I am still getting to grips with this new computer.

Fasciolatum is looking good this year, both plants have done well. The large hybrids at the end of the video are all about to pop but we have had a cold April and this has slowed growth. On the plus side this has meant that the growths have been sturdy with little need to stake.

David


----------



## PotomacV (May 3, 2015)

http://youtu.be/ACHka5iD1OY
Thanks for sharing. Do you have to water them? or just let the rain water them?


----------



## monocotman (May 3, 2015)

*Cyp pots*

Yes the pots are watered quite a bit. 
At least once a week in cold weather and up to every day when it is hot,
David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Yes the pots are watered quite a bit.
> At least once a week in cold weather and up to every day when it is hot,
> David



It doesn't get hot in the UK - does it? :rollhappy:

Seriously, I've grown (not well), Cyps in weather that is almost unimaginable. In summer we're talking NIGHT temps in the 26-28 C range and highs above 30 C, EVERYDAY. I've managed to keep a number of species (japonicum, formosanum, kentuckiense, macranthos, debile, henryi) and a few hybrids (Victoria, Gisela, Aki) alive and even flower them from time to time. I wouldn't recommend such conditions though...


----------



## naoki (May 5, 2015)

Amazing view, David! Thank you for sharing. There are quite a bit of variation in the stage of growth; some are still 1-2cm while others are flowering. Do the pots at the lower shelf contain Cyps, too?

This is my 3rd year of Cyp growing (well 4th, but the first year was a complete failure) after I saw how you grow them. I think you are completely right that the big pots are advantageous. From the same flask, the ones in the big pots have survived better than the smaller pots. But under my condition, a bit more organic materials work better. I think that this is because I'm not watering enough, and organic matters (coco peat) is probably making the moisture more stable.

One interesting thing I found yesterday is that I didn't see any growths with Cyp. guttatum last year. I assumed that it was dead, but I kept watering it with the others. But this year, I found that small shoots are starting. In my climate, most Cyps are still 1cm or so at this moment, and this individual is much smaller (about 1mm sticking out) than the rest, but I'm excited that it wasn't dead!

Could you possibly tell me how you fertilize? I think you told us once, but I can't seem to locate it.


----------



## monocotman (May 5, 2015)

*Cyps*

Yes there are more plants on the floor.
I fertilise at least every week to two weeks at this time of year whilst they are growing so quickly.
Tom-hot in the UK is anything over 25 degrees.
David


----------



## monocotman (May 9, 2015)

*the season finally starts - first up the species*

Hi,

first up are a couple of clones of fasciolatum.
The yellow lipped form has a lovely scent.
Both are now doing well after taking there time to recover from repotting.
Regards,

David


----------



## monocotman (May 9, 2015)

*froschii*

Next up is a short growing clone of froschii.
Only two flowers this year but seven growths so doing Ok,
David


----------



## monocotman (May 9, 2015)

*selected tibeticum*

this is from Holger Perner earlier this year.
Nice flower and hopefully it will manage to establish itself unlike others I have bought from him in the past,
David


----------



## monocotman (May 9, 2015)

*and now some hybrids*

Gabriela continues to grow like a weed and this year has about 35 stems and flowers.
the whole plant is over 2 feet across,
David


----------



## monocotman (May 9, 2015)

*michael in two forms*

Hi,
both the normal and alba forms are flowering well this year.
A slender growing plant with smallish flowers but up to three on a stem,
David


----------



## PotomacV (May 9, 2015)

:drool: beautiful plants as always. Do you find the species are difficult to grow?


----------



## monocotman (May 9, 2015)

*Species*

Apart from a couple like reginae and fasciolatum which are fairly straight forward I find most species much less tolerant than hybrids. They grow fine for a bit and then go downhill or die.
David


----------



## Marco (May 9, 2015)

tibeticum is awesome.

Thanks for the photo.


----------



## monocotman (May 11, 2015)

*A better video clip*

A second attempt with the iPad and YouTube of videoing the plants currently flowering. At least this time I have remembered to hold the iPad in landscape and there is also a rather stuttering commentary to go with it. 
The clip is called cypripediums in pots three and you will have to search as my computer skills have not found the copy and paste function yet!
Regards
David


----------



## PotomacV (May 12, 2015)

https://youtu.be/MbR94cTc_2U


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2015)

Watched the latest video - fantastic! I love the fasciolatums (I think the white one may be a natural hybrid), both Michaels, Sunny, and the huge white Sabine. Stellar growing David.


----------



## monocotman (May 13, 2015)

Tom,
Interesting - why do you think the white one could be a hybrid and what with?
The huge white Sabine is something special. Only second year flowering size and already seven growths and three flowers.
Wait until it is the size of the Sunny!
Regards,
David


----------



## eggshells (May 13, 2015)

That's amazing. I'm starting to culture them on pots too but I buried them in the winter. I'm successful on culturing Cyp. pubescens and my reginae (from EU I think) has survived -30 to -40 temperatures buried in soil. 

Can you recommend a hybrid or species that can survive -30 to -40 temps (yes, don't laugh) when buried outside?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 13, 2015)

eggshells said:


> That's amazing. I'm starting to culture them on pots too but I buried them in the winter. I'm successful on culturing Cyp. pubescens and my reginae (from EU I think) has survived -30 to -40 temperatures buried in soil.
> 
> Can you recommend a hybrid or species that can survive -30 to -40 temps (yes, don't laugh) when buried outside?



I'm not sure how winter hardy the following are, but I find Gisela and Sabine Alba to be very vigorous hybrids.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Tom,
> Interesting - why do you think the white one could be a hybrid and what with?
> The huge white Sabine is something special. Only second year flowering size and already seven growths and three flowers.
> Wait until it is the size of the Sunny!
> ...



Agreed, that Sabine will be amazing when it gets big. About the white fasciolatum - it is just an idea in my head. Some years back a "new variety" of fasciolatum was coming out of China with a white lip with pink flushing. The sepals and petals were more colorful on some as well. I knew folks growing them so I saw a few good examples. Then in one of Holger Perner's articles I saw very similar looking plants. I asked him about it and he said they were indeed probably hybrids, perhaps introgressing with C. franchetti. I believe the region he saw them was in western Guizhou Province.

So, long story short, I just was wondering aloud if white lipped fasciolatum have some franchetti blood in them. Does your plant have any pink flushing on the lip (not the inside markings)? As you know, the artificial hybrid between the two species is Pluto which shares similar characteristics.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 13, 2015)

eggshells said:


> That's amazing. I'm starting to culture them on pots too but I buried them in the winter. I'm successful on culturing Cyp. pubescens and my reginae (from EU I think) has survived -30 to -40 temperatures buried in soil.
> 
> Can you recommend a hybrid or species that can survive -30 to -40 temps (yes, don't laugh) when buried outside?



Here in Edmonton, I have a collection of around 50 different species and hybrids. Some, such as fasciolatum and hotei-atsumorianum, I have been told are "not hardy" here. However, they overwinter reliably for me year after year, and our winters are similar to yours I think. The list of species that won't overwinter here is relatively short. C. formosanum and japonicum are the only readily available ones that are on that list. The vast majority of the others are worth trying. If you want to try some of the Asian species like macranthos or tibeticum, the main thing is making sure they have really good drainage. Usually they are fine for us in the prairies because, except for the Chinook zone, we don't get too many midwinter thaws.

As for the hybrids, I have pretty much every one that is seen often, and I have never lost one to winter kill. Even ones with "questionably" hardy parentage like Ursel overwinter just fine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## naoki (May 14, 2015)

eggshells, C. guttatum would be a sure shot. Some populations of this wide-range species are in USDA zone 2a or 2b (near Fairbanks, AK). I keep them in the heated garage (5C), though. The shoulder season is the tough part for plants. We don't get lots of snow and my plants are still in the 3rd year after deflasking, so I'm being a bit more cautious. For the other warmer Cyps, I seem to have some issues with too short growing season. I have to figure out something; e.g., start them earlier indoor or bring them indoor in the fall.

Very interesting info, Joe! I think you are in Zone 4a, right?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 14, 2015)

naoki said:


> Very interesting info, Joe! I think you are in Zone 4a, right?



Zone 3a, actually. It usually gets down to -40 C for a couple days at some point in the winter here. Last year was the first mild one we've had in years. But, the snow cover is usually quite good.


----------



## eggshells (May 14, 2015)

Yes I am in Zone 3a as well. Thanks Joe and Naoki. Joe, I will try to get those species. Though it may be too late this spring. Will check with Shawn Hillis.


----------



## monocotman (May 14, 2015)

*Fasciolatum*

Tom
I am pretty sure that the white fasciolatum was bought as an unflowered seedling about six years ago.
None of the flowers have any pink flushing on the lip so the jury is out on this one,
David


----------



## monocotman (May 16, 2015)

*Calcicola*

Hi

First flowering of this species for me and bought from Holger Perner last winter.
Smaller and much darker than tibeticum. Holger states that this is the true species and not a dark tibeticum.
This close up was taken with the iPad. Not bad!

David


----------



## PotomacV (May 17, 2015)

So dark


----------



## monocotman (May 17, 2015)

*New video*

Hi

Cyps in pots four is now loaded. Hopefully the commentary is now a bit more animated.

https://youtu.be/zP0KlMZe8bE


David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2015)

Rather a lot to drink, eh? I just got back from a weekend in the city at a Belgian beer festival 

Great to see so many Cyp flowers at once. The big white Sabine remains a stunner, but I really like Bill and your x ventricosum (both) as well. The tibeticum and calcicola from Holger remind me of my trip to Sichuan. I hope they do well for you.


----------



## naoki (May 17, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Hi
> 
> First flowering of this species for me and bought from Holger Perner last winter.
> Smaller and much darker than tibeticum. Holger states that this is the true species and not a dark tibeticum.
> ...



David, do you grow C. calcicola in the same way as others? In other words, do you add lime stone or something to make the media more basic, or do you just use your usual media (mostly coarse Perlite)? It is indeed amazing flower!


----------



## monocotman (May 18, 2015)

I grow calcicola in exactly the same way as all the other cyps. 
None receive special treatment.
You would think that with a name like calcicola it would need limestone to do well but not so.
You have to remember that a plant grows where it can and where it can outcompete others, not necessarily where it prefers or does best!
Regards,
David


----------



## naoki (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info, David. I agree that natural condition may not be the best for cultivation since what they can tolerate is not same as what they like most. So it is great to know how you can grow them under cultivation. Abiotic environment could be rather a small part of plants' life, and biotic competition is probably limiting the habitat "preference" of some species!


----------



## monocotman (May 24, 2015)

*A few more*

Hi
As my iPad will not load more than one photo at present I have to do some multiple posts. The cross Lucy Pinkepank, tibeticum x kentuckiense produces huge flowers and plants. Here are a couple of different clones,
David


----------



## monocotman (May 24, 2015)

*Full plant shot*

A large plant with maybe 30 stems and flowers,
David


----------



## monocotman (May 24, 2015)

*Another lucy*

Slightly lighter colour and larger lip,
David


----------



## monocotman (May 24, 2015)

*A pale tibeticum*

German breeding and a first flowering. Very pale colour and a slight look of froschii so I am not 100% sure about it,
David


----------



## monocotman (May 24, 2015)

*X ventricosum*

A large plant but small flowers!
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 24, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Hi
> As my iPad will not load more than one photo at present I have to do some multiple posts. The cross Lucy Pinkepank, tibeticum x kentuckiense produces huge flowers and plants. Here are a couple of different clones,
> David



Need to post mine, but I think this is one of the better hybrids available. Would put it with Gisela and Sabine as a good beginner cyp.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2015)

Nice color theme! I love the Lucy PP's, a real WOW flower. I agree the pale tibeticum looks more like a froschii type, which is a bonus since they are more rare. It will be interesting to see if it flowers larger in the following seasons. The x ventricosum is great too. If I had an appropriate garden for these I'd grow as many of this one as possible - the range of flower types is staggering.

Fantastic plants, as always...


----------



## monocotman (May 30, 2015)

*Final video*

Hi

Final video if the season.
Cyps in pots five.

https://youtu.be/zP0KlMZe8bE

Regards

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 30, 2015)

Pixi is amazing. I don't think you could grow them half as strongly in the ground.


----------



## monocotman (May 31, 2015)

*Pixi*

This is a still of my largest hybrid pixi. Not as big as Ed's monster parviflorum but not bad. It started to flower in 2008 with two stems and has grown quickly ever since. Last year it put on 30 growths. 
There are currently eighty five stems with fifty one flowers. Maybe next year it will break 100!
David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 31, 2015)

Not bad? I'd call it fantastic!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 31, 2015)

Wow that's nice! Looks like pixi is my next cyp to get.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 30, 2015)

*Winter weather*

Hi,

With the UK having a warm winter I have decided to play safe and put my more finicky species cyps into the two old fridges in the garage for 8 weeks. I will try to run them at about 4 degrees C.
Similar conditions a couple of years ago meant I lost a few plants or they took a big step backwards. They were mostly species.
Most of the hybrids are too big to cut in the fridges.
Anyone else worried by the warm winter?

Regards,

David


----------



## monocotman (Dec 30, 2015)

*More photos*

Hi,
Now that I can upload from Flickr here are a few more photos with better definition from last year.
Gabriela.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/g19smF
Inge

https://www.flickr.com/gp/3966495[email protected]/9g3711

Michael Alba

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/CoQD00

Froschii

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/P25w5U

Fasciolatum

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/J3v907

Ingrid

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/897vJ6

Philip

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/T8pu3j

Regards

David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 30, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Hi,
> 
> With the UK having a warm winter I have decided to play safe and put my more finicky species cyps into the two old fridges in the garage for 8 weeks. I will try to run them at about 4 degrees C.
> Similar conditions a couple of years ago meant I lost a few plants or they took a big step backwards. They were mostly species.
> ...



Yes, but I've kept mine outside rather than bringing in to the garage. Also, I'm growing more warm tolerant cyp sp/hybrids, so less concerned than you.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 30, 2015)

I have been keeping my chinese cyps in the insulated garage. Averaging about 4c to -1. It has been very warm winter. 

My neighbours hockey rink leaked louts of water and it flooded my garden beds where I have my native cyps and a couple of hybrids planted. It has been frozen solid since we got some cod temps in christmas. I feel that they might not survive.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 30, 2015)

eggshells said:


> I have been keeping my chinese cyps in the insulated garage. Averaging about 4c to -1. It has been very warm winter.
> 
> My neighbours hockey rink leaked louts of water and it flooded my garden beds where I have my native cyps and a couple of hybrids planted. It has been frozen solid since we got some cod temps in christmas. I feel that they might not survive.



Sorry to hear about the flooding. We've had a lot of rain. I hope I added enough turface in the new garden bed to improve drainage.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2015)

Let your neighbor know you expect to be reimbursed.


----------



## John M (Dec 31, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Let your neighbor know you expect to be reimbursed.


 I agree. Building any structure on a property that causes drainage onto......and flooding of.....a neighbouring property, has got to be against your local community bylaws. Also, did the neighbour need a permit? Did they get one? If they do need a permit to build a rink and they did get one, then the municipality may be liable for your flood damage to your property.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 31, 2015)

We have the same problem with our neighbours hockey rink when they drain it in the spring. Luckily it's not in a part of the garden to affect the plants of value and it drains away within a day or two. We're going to tell them about it this spring....to be fair I don't think they actually know it drains onto part of our back yard as it also flows out through their side yard; they probably don't realize it also comes under our fence.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 31, 2015)

They told me that they use a pump for it to drain on to the sewer system. It's just its been warm and their boards collapse and drained to our yard. There is about an inch or two of frozen ice all over. I hope the plants are alright. 

Should I wait until spring to asses the damage and tell them? See if the plants may come back?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2015)

He who hesitates is lost!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 31, 2015)

I know ice cover kills grass. It can't 'breathe' through ice so I imagine if your Cyps are both surrounded and covered with ice they may not make it through. Not sure what I'd do other than let your neighbours know that your rare plants may be gone because of their rink.


----------



## John M (Jan 1, 2016)

Wendy said:


> I know ice cover kills grass. It can't 'breathe' through ice so I imagine if your Cyps are both surrounded and covered with ice they may not make it through. Not sure what I'd do other than let your neighbours know that your rare plants may be gone because of their rink.



Yeah, I agree. No need to do anything about it yet, other than let them know that you are concerned about your investment that their rink has put into jeopardy. However, it might be fine. So, you will also need to simply wait until spring and see. 

Obviously, the neighbours did not flood your property deliberately, wishing to cause damage; but, they did construct the ice rink poorly enough that it collapsed. There's no reason at all for you to be obliged to suffer losses because of that. You're entitled to spend money on your landscape, including putting in gardens filled with expensive plants and expect that your neighbours won't do anything that ends up destroying that investment. If the flooding from their poorly constructed rink kills your plants, they are liable. In fact, they should count themselves lucky that all that water pouring into your yard did not end up flooding your basement. Then, they'd be paying you a lot more money for repairs and replacement furniture, etc. Also, if the plants were killed and your neighbours are not sympathetic, contact city hall and do some table thumping in the construction permit department and the bylaw department. Either the neighbour, or the municipality will be responsible for your losses.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 2, 2016)

eggshells said:


> I have been keeping my chinese cyps in the insulated garage. Averaging about 4c to -1. It has been very warm winter.
> 
> My neighbours hockey rink leaked louts of water and it flooded my garden beds where I have my native cyps and a couple of hybrids planted. It has been frozen solid since we got some cod temps in christmas. I feel that they might not survive.



Why don't you try to rest them in fridge in winter? I had serious problem in last winter , too, not with my neighbours , but with the weather. There was extremely warm and rainy winter and many of rare cyps rotted in my garden. So I decided I will try to rest them in fridge. I digged out them at the end of autumn and packed them among slightly moist sphagnum moss with plastic foil. It was more than 2 month ago and seems that it works. Eg. my californicum.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 2, 2016)

dodidoki said:


> Why don't you try to rest them in fridge in winter?



Who's wife threw out the cyps that were vernalizing in the fridge?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Who's wife threw out the cyps that were vernalizing in the fridge?



A new apt sized frig in the garage for plants


----------

